# Degus in 3ft exo terra.



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Ive had my degus a little over a year now and they are being kept in one of the cages you can get from pets at home.

Last night i was sitting looking at my geckos exo and it made me think!

Would it be appropriate to keep degus in an exo terra, the reason is i could make it a much more natural set up for them with a burrow to sleep in etc.

they have plenty ventilation and the biggest exo (3ft), the one im thinking about is the same dimensions of my current cage








Please let me know what you think.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Degus are likely to chew a wooden framed viv to bits - the runners that the doors slot into would go in a very short time, then your degus will literally have a smashing time! I have kept degus in an old fish tank before - it was 4ftx18"x18". I made a mesh lid for the top for ventilation. The degus loved it, as it could have deep litter for burrowing - the litter I used was chopped straw/shavings or slightly damp compost, with bits of cardboard from the carpet tubes they demolished!


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Degus are likely to chew a wooden framed viv to bits - the runners that the doors slot into would go in a very short time, then your degus will literally have a smashing time! I have kept degus in an old fish tank before - it was 4ftx18"x18". I made a mesh lid for the top for ventilation. The degus loved it, as it could have deep litter for burrowing - the litter I used was chopped straw/shavings or slightly damp compost, with bits of cardboard from the carpet tubes they demolished!


I know that the degus would chew for wood, the reason i chose the exo terra.

I take it you dont really know exo terra vivs.

Edit: I would be removing the back ground also.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Sorry! Didn't know those exos went that big!! :blush: I was thinking you meant one of the wooden vivs with glass fronts...

I would think they would be fine in it - esp if they are in a mesh cage at the mo. They would love deep litter. You'd just need to keep an eye on the door trim, but if they've got plenty of other chewable stuff, they should leave it alone!


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> Sorry! Didn't know those exos went that big!! :blush: I was thinking you meant one of the wooden vivs with glass fronts...
> 
> I would think they would be fine in it - esp if they are in a mesh cage at the mo. They would love deep litter. You'd just need to keep an eye on the door trim, but if they've got plenty of other chewable stuff, they should leave it alone!


That is what is playing on my mind, the door trim, im not sure what i could do with that.


----------



## animalmadfliss (May 23, 2010)

I would say not to great for degus.
The trouble with degus is they will die if they get to hot.

If you want a good degu cage look up john hopewell with google.
I have one of these for my 3 males.

You can get deep base ones, so they can dig - with plenty of room for ledges.
They have built in hay racks and you can attach a wheel easily.
Real important for degus.

Personally I don't really like glass housing, only species which really need it are gerbils, jirds and jerboas. 
And exotic mice which are good at escaping - that sort of thing.


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

To meet thats too small for degus. It'd be alright for a pair I guess if you gave them lots of time outside of the cage. You can only give them about three or four inches of digging depth and a couple of feet for climbing. Try it and see how you get on but be mindful that there's alot of exposed plastic on an exo for a degu to chew. 


Kat


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

i always thought degus were ment to be kept in large wire cages for climbing and lots of wooden ledges so they can jump from ledge to ledge and also to chew?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Would there be enough ventilation for degus?


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

no there isn't enough ventilation for goos AND they WILL eat their way through all the seals, door trim and disfunction your door lock so they will get out, I know because I've tried!

I rescued a pair a few months ago and the only "secure" tank I had was a huge exo terra which they destroyed so entirely it ended up at the tip, what a waste.

They also ate their way out of a plastic bottomed rat cage.

Mine live in huge bird cages or custom made ones from John Hopewell, who actually owns degus so he's anticipated almost every talent they have!

They are expensive but considering you'll have your pets for around 7 years it's money well spent.


----------

